# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الصحة والطب  المياه المعدنية' تضر بأسنان الأطفال

## mohamed73

أظهرت دراسة جديدة أن الإفراط في شرب المياه المعبأة 'المعدنية' قد يلحق ضررًا بأسنان الأطفال. 
 ونقل موقع 'هيلث دي نيوز' الأمريكي أمس الأربعاء عن خبراء أجروا الدراسة  أن مركّبا معدا من الفلور والتربة والصخور المعدنية، تتم إضافته الى ماء  الصنبور في معظم الولايات يساهم في خفض خطر الإصابة بتجويفات في الأسنان  ،فيما لا يضاف هذا المركب الى المياه المعبأة. 
 ويسلّط الخبراء  الضوء على خطر إصابة الأطفال بهذه التجويفات. إذ تكمن المشكلة الأساسية في  ترك الخيار للشركات المصنّعة بإضافة هذا المركب أو عدم إضافته. 
 ويعتبر رئيس مشروع صحة الأسنان لدى الأطفال في العاصمة واشنطن البروفسور  في طب الأسنان وسياسة وإدارة الصحة في جامعة كولومبيا بنيويورك الدكتور  بورتن إيديلشتاين أن ارتفاع نخر الأسنان لدى الأطفال لا يبشّر بالخير. 
 وقال إيديلشتاين 'تظهر هذه المشكلة جلية لدى 10% من البالغين من العمر  سنتين، و20% من البالغين من العمر 3 أعوام، و33% من البالغين من العمر 4  سنوات، ونحو 50% من البالغين من العمر 5 سنوات'، مضيفاً 'ما ينتج عن هذا  النخر من ألم والتهابات هو عظيم، كما يعالج هذا النخر (للأسف) بطريقة غير  ملائمة'، إلا أن الرابط بين المياه المعبأة ونخر الأسنان لا يزال ظرفياً،  فقد شدد طبيبا الأسنان جوناثان شينكين و إيديلشتاين في دراسة سابقة أجراها  معهد فيرجينيا الطبي. 
 ونشرت عام 2009 في دورية 'طب الأطفال'  على عدم وجود دراسات تؤكد الرابط بين ازدياد خطر الإصابة بالتجويفات  واستهلاك المياه المعبّأة عوضاً عن ماء الصنبور. وخلص إيديلشتاين إلى أن  'البعض عزى ازدياد التجويفات إلى استبدال المياه المعبّأة بماء الصنبور'،  مضيفًا 'غير أن هذا الأمر يبقى ظرفياً. 
 فقد تكون عوامل أخرى مثل ازدياد استهلاك السكريات، والتغييرات الديموغرافية، والعلاج لدى طبيب الأسنان ساهمت في ازدياد التجويفات '.

----------

